# Watopa



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Anyone hear any information on the open?


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

24 back for waterblind. 3,5,6,7,8,9,13,19,20,24,27,30,35,39,40,43,44,45,46,48,49,60,67,71.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Fred and Ted on winning the "Q"!!!!!!!!!!!
3 trials 3 placements!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ownerhandler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Goldie fluffy pompoms away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Annndddddddd I'm a poet and I don't even knowit.
Sue

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=338727


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Congrads to Fred and Ted on winning the "Q"!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3 trials 3 placements!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ownerhandler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Goldie fluffy pompoms away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


WAY TO GO FRED AND TED!!!!!! WE ARE SO PROUD OF YOU!!!!
Your fans,
Becky, Hoss and Mosby


----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

Congratulations Fred and Ted! Outstanding.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know is that Andy Attar won the Open with Levi...Susan and Warren Exo's dog. Big CONGRATS to Andy and the Exo's!!!


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats team Attar and Warren and Susan!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bally's Gun Dogs said:


> Congrats team Attar and Warren and Susan!!!


Times Two!!! Way to go Levi!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks going to the 3rd series

7,11,12,13,27,29,31,32,33,38,39,42,43,44,47,50,54

17 total


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Any info on the Derby ? Thanks


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ed Gipson said:


> Any info on the Derby ? Thanks


There were 6 back to the last series this a.m. Should be done by now......


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

don't know all the placements in the Derby, but big Congrats to Troy Tilleraas and Cannon who took second!!!


----------



## Marsha McGee (Apr 1, 2011)

Amat Results
1st Dude-David Didier (Qual for Natl)
2nd Huck-Jim Rickoff
3rd Sally-Jay Cheshir
4th Lucky-Marsha McGee
RJ George-Carl Ruffalo
J Desi-Rick Wilke

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Marsha McGee said:


> Amat Results
> 1st Dude-David Didier (Qual for Natl)
> 2nd Huck-Jim Rickoff
> 3rd Sally-Jay Cheshir
> ...


Congratulations to all of you!
Marsha, please give Lucky an extra big hug, kiss and treat. You don't know how many times I've threatened to steal him off Wayne's truck. He is such a sweetheart. I adore him and sneak him extra dog treats whenever I see him.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Marsha McGee said:


> Amat Results
> 1st Dude-David Didier (Qual for Natl)
> 2nd Huck-Jim Rickoff
> 3rd Sally-Jay Cheshir
> ...


a nice line up..... congrats to all!


----------



## boohc (Dec 15, 2010)

Big Congrats to Dave Didier for taking First in the Amateur!

Big Congrats as well to Jim Rickoff on the 2nd and Jay Chesshir for taking 3rd!

Way to go!

The Johnstons


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open 

1st - Levi - Attar (Exo)
2nd - Blaze - Burns (Fekula)
3rd - Luke - Smith (GregK)
4th - Rae - Smith (McGinnis)
RJ - Diva - Stracka (O/H)


Derby 

1st - Deuce - Schuett (Schuett/Fekula)
2nd - Cannon - Tilleraas
3rd - Coal - Burns (Baker)
4th - Dillon - Despenas


Jeff and I enjoyed being at the Am today at the 4th series: great group of dogs/owners, challenging test, beautiful weather, and an always cordial and well-organized club. Congrats to all.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Lydia, congratulations on the open second and derby first!


----------



## johnstracka (Jul 30, 2011)

Test post test post


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Awesome David!!! Congrats!!!

Angie


----------

